# Boat remodel



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

This has been about an 8 month project, and it's finally done. It was fun, but I'm so glad it's over. 
'84 duracraft 1660 with '05 Yammy 90.









































Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks good. I have been thinking of refurbing an aluminum boat lately.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

nice


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Very clean work and well thought out. I've done a number of boats, so I see the hard work there. That 90 looks fairly light. I bet it moves that boat right along too!
Great job!


----------



## livinadream (Jun 25, 2014)

Flyingvranch said:


> Very clean work and well thought out. I've done a number of boats, so I see the hard work there. That 90 looks fairly light. I bet it moves that boat right along too!
> Great job!


Thank you.
90 does plenty, I have a few things to figure out (weight distribution, motor height etc.) But I pushed her a little north of 40 with alot of throttle left. Start porpoising pretty good and had to trim down almost to a plow to get it out before I cut back. This was with an empty bow. When I get trolling motor and batteries up front I should be alot better off.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

